# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φοβισμένο καναρίνι;

## dinos

'Ηρθε η ώρα για την πρώτη ερώτηση 

Σας έχει τύχει να ακούτε το καναρίνι σας να κελαηδάει αλλά μόνο από το τηλέφωνο;

και εξηγώ, από τον Αύγουστο που έχω το καναρινάκι (είπαμε πρωτάρης) το κελάηδισμα του δεν το έχω χαρεί

Εντάξει στην αρχή η αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος άντε στο καπάκι και η πτερόροιά του η οποία σημειωτέον κράτησε επί μακρόν

για αν μην πω ότι ακόμη και σήμερα που μιλάμε δεν έχει καθαρίσει εντελώς, οπότε από φωνή τίποτε

Τις τελευταίες δύο βδομάδες μπορώ να πω ότι κάτι λέει, αλλά τα λέει σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα, 

δηλαδή μόλις φύγω το πρωί για δουλειά (ότι ώρα φύγω, αν φύγω 8 από τότε αν φύγω 9.30 από τότε) και μέχρι τις 1-2 το μεσημέρι, οπότε το απόγευμα που γυρίζω ...σιωπή

Σαββατοκύριακο που είμαι σπίτι ...σιωπή και πάλι

αλλά αν πάρω τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι, εδώ είμαστε, επιτέλους το ακούω  :Happy0065: 

τι κόλπο είναι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, μάλλον δεν του αρέσει η φάτσα μου :Happy: 

και τώρα τι κάνουμε; 

μια λύση είναι να  :Scared0016:   :Happy: 

αν δεν κολλάει ή υπάρχει παρόμοιο θέμα παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί

----------


## jk21

του αρεσει το φως της ημερας ! ειναι απλο .αν και κελαηδαει εστω και τοτε συντομα θα κελαηδησει και περισσοτερο .αν βιαζεσαι το φερνεις σε πιο φωτεινο χωρο

----------


## mitsman

Σταματη να το χαιρεσαι το φιλαρακι σου και μην αγχωνεσαι!!! σημασια εχει οτι κελαηδαει... σιγα σιγα θα σου παρει τα αυτια!!! ειδικα αν πυρωσει και θελει να ζευγαρωσει θα χαλαει τον κοσμο... με τον καιρο θα κελαηδαει και μπροστα σου... ακομη σε μαθαινει!!!!

Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι το βραδυ να του ριχνεις ενα πανι στο κλουβι και το πρωι πριν φυγεις να του το αφαιρεις αφου κατσεις κανενα  10λεπτο στα 3-4 μετρα μακρια του... αυτο οταν δει ξαφνικα περισσοτερο φως θα νιωσει την αναγκη να κελαηδισει.... ειτε εισαι μπροστα ειτε οχι!!!


δικα μου καναρινια ακομη και τωρα μετα απο 1 χρονο πολλες φορες σταματανε να κελαηδανε μπροστα μου!

----------


## dinos

μου κάνει εντύπωση πως έχει συνηθίσει όλους τους υπόλοιπους στο σπίτι αφού τα λέει μπροστά τους εκτός από μένα

το σκεπάζω το βράδυ για να έχει την γωνιά του μιας και είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και το πρωί κάνω αυτό που λες αλλά δεν,

οπότε σκέφτηκα μην κάνω κάτι λάθος, αλλά τελικά μου κάνει γυμνάσια το άτιμο, χαλάλι του

----------


## mitsman

Μηπως οι αλλοι περνανε περισσοτερες ωρες μαζι του>?????

----------


## dinos

> Μηπως οι αλλοι περνανε περισσοτερες ωρες μαζι του>?????


και αυτό σωστό, λεπτομέρεια που δεν σκέφτηκα

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κατι πολυ βασικο!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Μηπως επηδει ξερει οτι εσυ πειραζεις το κλουβι του(νερο τροφη) και οταν σε βλεπει σκεφτεται οτι τωρα ερχεται σε μενα και σταματαει ενω με τους υπολοιπους εχει εξοικιωθει γιατι ξερει οτι δεν το πειραζουν καθολου,πιστευω οτι με τον καιρο θα σε συνηθηση

----------


## ninos

Δεν κελαήδα, όμως σου απαντά τουλάχιστον εαν του μιλάς (σφύρας) ; 
και εμένα ο αρσενικός δεν κελαηδούσε όταν ήμουν δίπλα του, με φοβόταν. Με τον καιρό όμως κελαηδά ακόμα και όταν είμαι δίπλα του και απαντά σε κάθε σφύριγμα μου. Είναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω να κελαήδα και μπροστά σου. Εσύ ωστόσο προσπάθησε να του μιλάς και να του σφυρίζεις και σύντομα θα σου απαντά και αυτό σε αυτά που του λές. Ο καθένας βέβαια στην δική του γλώσσα, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να κάθεσαι  περισσότερο μαζί του Σταμάτη .Πάρε το καφεδάκι κάτσε μερικά μέτρα μακρυά του και σφύριζε του σιγά, μίλα του. Να βάζεις και την βρύση να τρέχει σε ένα ποτήρι  ή λίγο ραδιόφωνο ή τέλος λίγο τον απορροφητήρα για να ακούει. Τέλος πάντων θα δεις τι το εξιτάρει αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές , τουλάχιστον το ΠΣΚύριακο  , να σε βλέπει λίγο περισσότερο .

----------


## vikitaspaw

Απιστευτα μικρα πλασματακια!! Εχεις σκεφτει μηπως δεν κελαηδαει ακομα κ οι δικοι σου οταν τηλεφωνεις σο βαζουν μια ηχογραφηση ασχετη να ακους για να μη σε στεναχωρησουν??  Χαχαχαχα...όπως τα παιδακια!!!

----------


## dinos

> Απιστευτα μικρα πλασματακια!! Εχεις σκεφτει μηπως δεν κελαηδαει ακομα κ οι δικοι σου οταν τηλεφωνεις σο βαζουν μια ηχογραφηση ασχετη να ακους για να μη σε στεναχωρησουν??  Χαχαχαχα...όπως τα παιδακια!!!


 :eek:  πως δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, αυτό θα είναι, είπα κα γω να έχει προηγούμενα μόνο με μένα :Anim 63:  




> Μηπως επηδει ξερει οτι εσυ πειραζεις το κλουβι του(νερο τροφη) και οταν  σε βλεπει σκεφτεται οτι τωρα ερχεται σε μενα και σταματαει ενω με τους  υπολοιπους εχει εξοικιωθει γιατι ξερει οτι δεν το πειραζουν  καθολου,πιστευω οτι με τον καιρο θα σε συνηθηση


λογικό και αυτό, την επόμενη φορά με βλέπω να πλησιάζω μεταμφιεσμένος  :Character0005: 

τέσπα εφόσον δεν κάνω κάτι κουφό υπομονή και θα με μάθει

----------


## dinos

αφού περάσαν 10 μήνες περιμένοντας και παρακολουθώντας το forum προσπαθώντας να μάθω μικρά μυστικά που θα μπορούσαν να βοθήσουν επαναφέρω το θέμα μήπως και υπάρξει κάποια ιδέα-συμβουλή που θα δώσει μια λύση

λέγαμε λοιπόν πέρσι τον Δεκέμβρη πως κάτι πάει να γίνει και να ακούσουμε επιτέλους και λίγο την φωνή του

κάποια πρωινά μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα όντως προσπάθησε να κελαιδήσει αλλά αυτό ήταν όλο

πέρασε ο Χειμώνας, ήρθε η Άνοιξη, τελίωσε το καλοκαίρι και εγώ ακόμα περιμένω

τίποτα παιδιά, πέρα από κάποια τσιου διάσπαρτα σε όλους αυτούς τους μήνες απλά τίποτα

ότι  περνούσε από το χέρι μου πιστεύω ότι το έκανα μια ήσυχη γωνιά, καθαρό  κλουβί, το μπάνιο του, την τροφή του, το αυγό του, τα φρούτα και τα  λαχανικά του

 και μάλλον έχω συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα πως μόνο θα του μιλάω και αυτός θα πετάει 

τι μπορεί τελικά να πήγε στραβά; υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει την κατάσταση;

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα Σταμάτη !

Μήπως το καναρίνι είναι τελικά θηλυκό ; Μήπως παρατηρείς να έχει κάποια βραχνάδα γενικότερα ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε φωτογραφια απο την κοιλια και την αμαρα του. αν μπορεις βαλε βιντεο να το δουμε.

----------


## dinos

για αρσενικό μου το έδωσε φίλος, τώρα τι να πω δεν ξέρω και πολλά

με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλω και φωτο, γυρνάω αργά από τη δουλειά και δεν θέλω να το αναστατώσω πάνω που κουρνιάζει

----------


## lagreco69

Σταματη καλησπερα!! ριξε μια ματια και εδω Διάκριση φύλου στα καναρίνια.

----------


## dinos

δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν καθόλου καλά και το φιλαράκι μου το έχασα

χτες από το πρωί καθόταν φουσκωμένο στο κλαδάκι του σαν να μην είχε δύναμη όύτε για να κουνηθεί, όσες φορές πήγαινα κοντά για τον τσιγκλίσω ίσα ίσα που άλλαζε κλαδί δείχνοντας να έχει μεγάλη αστάθεια μόλισ πατούσε στην πατήστρα

κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να πετάει σαν τρελό για κμιά 20'' και έκατσε κάτω στην γωνία και αυτό ήταν

τελικά δεν ήταν ο φόβος που το έκανε να μην κελαιδάει εδώ και ένα χρόνο αλλά κάτι άλλο υπόβοσκε

και εδώ είναι που έχω τις ''τύψεις μου'' γιατί από φάνηκε δεν κατάλαβα τα όποια συμπτώματα που ίσως μου έδινε μήπως και προλάβανα κάτι

τι να πω

----------


## jk21

αν καθισε αποτομα φουσκωμενο και δεν φουσκωνε ολο και περισσοτερο σταδιακα ,μαλλον καποια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη τυπου σαλμονελλας θα ειχε ... στα χαρακτηριστικα της ειναι και η ασταθεια ... λυπαμαι πολυ ..

----------


## οδυσσέας

ο λόγος που σου είπα να βάλεις φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς ήταν για να δούμε αν ήταν άρρωστο.

όταν ένα καναρίνι μας το δίνουν για αρσενικό και μετά από μια εβδομάδα το πολύ που το έχουμε στο σπίτι δεν κελαηδήσει το πουλί είναι άρρωστο.
τότε βγάζουμε φωτογραφία την κοιλιά και τις κοτσουλιές και τις βάζουμε στο φόρουμ. 
αυτό είναι καλύτερα να γίνεται και προληπτικά και ας μην βλέπουμε σημάδια αρρώστιας η κακής διάθεσης.

----------


## dinos

> ο λόγος που σου είπα να βάλεις φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς ήταν για να δούμε αν ήταν άρρωστο.
> 
> όταν ένα καναρίνι μας το δίνουν για αρσενικό και μετά από μια εβδομάδα το πολύ που το έχουμε στο σπίτι δεν κελαηδήσει το πουλί είναι άρρωστο.
> τότε βγάζουμε φωτογραφία την κοιλιά και τις κοτσουλιές και τις βάζουμε στο φόρουμ. 
> αυτό είναι καλύτερα να γίνεται και προληπτικά και ας μην βλέπουμε σημάδια αρρώστιας η κακής διάθεσης.


ένα χρόνο το είχα και από την αρχή είχαμε το ζήτημα με το κελαιδησμα, μέχρι που το είχα πάρει απόφαση και δεν με πείραζε, οπότε δεν το θεώρησα σύμπτωμα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά

όταν άλλοι μου έλεγαν τι το κρατάς αφού δεν βγάζει άχνα, τους το έκοβα με την μια, και οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ίδιοι αλλά δεν πετάμε στην άκρη αυτούς που δεν τηρούν τα κριτήρια μας

τεσπα εκ του αποτελέσματος φαίνεται πως κάτι δεν πρόσεξα, δεν γίνεται κάτι θα υπήρχε

Δημήτρη να ρωτήσω όταν μιλάς για μικροβιακή λοίμωξη από τι μπορεί να επήλθε

μπορεί να φταίει η τροφή, σκοπέυω να πάρω άλλο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία οπότε αν υπάρχει υποψία να την πετάξω

μπορεί να φταίει τσίμπιμα από κουνούπι που έχουμε μέχρι και τώρα ή οι αλλαγή προς το κρύο του καιρού;

αν ρωτάω και τίποτε κουφά συνχωρήστε την άγνοιά μου

----------


## jk21

ΝΤΙΝΟ ολα πιθανα αλλα πιστευω κατι στη διατροφη του ... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν απαραιτητα οι σποροι του .αλλαξες μιγμα προσφατα ; τι εδινες αλλο για φαγητο ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σταματη δεν σε ''μαλωνω'' αυτα που γραφω τα λεω και για τα παιδια που παιρνουν για πρωτη φορα καναρινι μεχρι να μαθουν να ξεχωριζουν συμπτωματα ασθενειων.

----------


## dinos

αλίμονο δεν παρεξηγούμε και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές

στην διατροφή δεν άλλαξε τίποτε τον τελευταίο καιρό, σπόρους και αυγοτροφή από επώνυμη εταιρία, μήλο, καρότο και μπρόκολο και τις πρώτες μέρες κάθε μήνα σταγόνες από βιταμινούχο στο νερό.

την τελευταία φορά τώρα το σκέφτομαι το καρότο ούτε που το άγγιξε το έβγαλα όπως το έβαλα

----------

